# Fuel cap drain pipe



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hello, I've managed to push the fuel cap drain pipe in can any one help.It was filling up with water so tried to unblock it ended up pushing it down. Do I have to take the inner arch off to get access. Thanks David.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Unless you can see it and retrieve it with something like 
long nosed pliers, then very possibly you'll gave to remove the inner arch


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

Done it,had to jack the car up left the wheel on .Took some of the screws out of the inner arch .Pulled down the arch and took out the pipe.Refitted it though the hole in the filler cap housing fitting the clip at the end of the pipe.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

dids66 said:


> Hello, I've managed to push the fuel cap drain pipe in can any one help.It was filling up with water so tried to unblock it ended up pushing it down.


I did exactly the same thing a couple of months ago. You don't have to go in via the wheel arch, you can unscrew the Allen bolts and remove the petrol cap, it wasn't obvious what to do but I found instructions on another Audi forum , as I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to it on this forum so I'll send you a PM with it in.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Any suggestions on how to unblock the drain. Very limited success so far!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Any suggestions on how to unblock the drain. Very limited success so far!


You need to be very gentle with it, the rubber pipe is a gentle push fit on the underside of the plastic fuel filler surround, it was much less tight than I'd imagined!

Perhaps try some thin, stiffish wire to dislodge any blockages and then (carefully) pour some boiling water down it via a small funnel.

Because mine came off, I was able to clean it more easily after I'd removed the plastic surround.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I cleaned mine by blowing down it as I had it off the car,but I did see some one say they used strimmer cord off a garden stimmer.But don't push to hard or the pipe falls though and it's a pain to get back.


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Got mine blown through with an air hose when it was last washed. Poking things in the hole was a waste of time


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I just used a long cable tie to unblock it.


----------



## kingfisher22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Jannerman said:


> I did exactly the same thing a couple of months ago. You don't have to go in via the wheel arch, you can unscrew the Allen bolts and remove the petrol cap, it wasn't obvious what to do but I found instructions on another Audi forum , as I'm not sure if I'm allowed to link to it on this forum so I'll send you a PM with it in.


Hi , please can you send me instructions how to retrieve fuel cap drain hole pipe as I’ve pushed it through .
thank you for your help.
kind regards Dee


----------



## kingfisher22 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi , please can you send me instructions how to retrieve the fuel cap drain hole pipe as I’ve pushed it through and can’t see it !! 😩
I hope to hear from you ,
thank you for your help.
kind regards Dee


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Remove the rear driver side wheel, remove inner arch liner several torx head screws and 3 plastic nuts, here you can see all the hoses to/from fuel tank/filler cap and also the much thinner clear drain hose that connects to the fuel filler surround, it’s clipped in at a couple of spots along the body/bumper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougaberdeen (5 mo ago)

Thin bit of wire and then boiling water to clear out the crap worked for me


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

I posted some photo's a while ago for this which should help a bit - see below under
"Black crud inside fuel filler cap"


----------

